# QCTP



## Old Guy (Jan 31, 2022)

Have just acquired a Chester DB10 Super LB lathe which I was hoping to fit a quick change tool post to (seems to be the first mod to do for ease of use). I started by buying a cheap eBay item but don't think this will fit without a lot of modification, I have looked on the Chester web site to see if they sell a specific QCTP for this machine and they all say that all QCTP's will need some machining to fit, the problem seems to be that the mount for the original tool post sits on a raised round boss  that non of the QCTP's I have seen are able to accommodate. I have not contacted Chester Hobby yet but was hoping that our local UK members might have come across this problem and be able to steer me in the right direction, any help much appreciated .....John


----------

